# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Enregistrer le son a partir du micro d'une webcam

## koKoTis

Bonjour, je voudrai savoir s'il existe un logiciel qui permet d'enregistrer le son du micro d'une web cam, sauriez vous me renseigner ?

----------


## Jannus

Avec l'enregisteur du logiciel de ta carte son.

Attention que tu ne peux en aucun cas enregistrer une conversation  l'insu des participants.

----------


## koKoTis

> Avec l'enregisteur du logiciel de ta carte son.


Je n'ai pas de logiciel avec ma carte son




> Attention que tu ne peux en aucun cas enregistrer une conversation  l'insu des participants.


Non c'est pour m'enregistrer moi, parce que je n'ai pas de micro mais ma webcam en a un

----------


## lavazavio

Audacity fait ca tres bien et c'est un tres bon audio freeware.  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------

